# Sat at the spur



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Did anyone fish the general area of the spur this weekend? Just curious if anyone had any luck. We covered 115 miles or so at the spur and to the southeast of the spur on saturday with lines in from gray light to dark and caught to hooters in the last 30 mins of the day. The 2-3 forcast turned into a solid 6-8 by 11am and never let up. Tough day but fun never the less. Thank you to the two hooters that helped us salvage the day with a litte dinner fair. Anybody else out there just curious if anyone else had any luck on saturday.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

We were out there Friday/night, sat am, attacked by monster bonita(these suckers were huge, kept 2 for chunking, 16,22lbs) on a weedline between elbow/spur, Friday night one sword 100lbs, let it go, didn't have enough ice to pack it out and keep till Sat. Yeah, crew woke up from their bunks Sat am said what the fk is going on? trolled for 2 1/2 hrs, nothing, screw this head to OBA to get ready for Issac


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Several boats made it out Friday night. Heard of some wahoo, dolphin and at least 5 swords caught.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

bigone said:


> We were out there Friday/night, sat am, attacked by monster bonita(these suckers were huge, kept 2 for chunking, 16,22lbs) on a weedline between elbow/spur, Friday night one sword 100lbs, let it go, didn't have enough ice to pack it out and keep till Sat. Yeah, crew woke up from their bunks Sat am said what the fk is going on? trolled for 2 1/2 hrs, nothing, screw this head to OBA to get ready for Issac


Yeah we got to the tip of the spur around nine am. we were a little ways yet at day break. when we got to the spur we saw to sporties headed north as to say see ya boys we are done. One had an ice/blue, sea/green hull. Anyways thanks to capt. and crew on the Billistic for a great trip. These boys are a bunch of Bada!$##@s. The Capt. and backup capt. sat all the way up top hunting for us all day trying to find us a fish. We definately earned those two hooters. You know some days just don't turn out to be so glorius but these guys just kept on smilling and working. Very rare for a charter crew. Thanks again, Gentlemen


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

One of them might have been us heading north about that time, not a big sportfish, were a 35 white hull, black curtains, full tower, "WAR DAWG"


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

bigone said:


> One of them might have been us heading north about that time, not a big sportfish, were a 35 white hull, black curtains, full tower, "WAR DAWG"


Bigone did you guys have any luck out there on saturday. Just curious if it was slow for everyone else. Knowledge gained could mean one more fish in the box next time.


----------

